
Huawei Just Copied the iPhone–Down to the Last Screw - electic
http://www.wired.com/2016/05/huawei-iphone-screws-ifixit/
======
pedalpete
Looking at my P9, those are torx screws, soo... this author didn't do his
homework.

At the same time, I agree. I bought the phone from overseas and hadn't seen it
before. When it arrived, I couldn't believe how much it looked like the
iPhone, and that disappoints me. Not because I don't think it's a great phone,
I just wish they would have thought for themselves.

Back when everybody was copying the Macbook Air, I got a Lenovo U260. It was
the only ultrabook I found that had it's own unique design. 7 years on, it
still works and looks great. It doesn't have the dated look of something that
has been seen a million times before. It doesn't get confused with something
that is out of fashion.

I'm not going to pretend that I don't care. I do. I care not only because I'm
not an Apple fan, and it feels like every Apple copy helps to promote the
Apple mentality and marketing. More importantly, the Apple design isn't the
only way to build a phone. I don't believe there is anything 'magical' about
this design. Like most Apple designs, I find it pedestrian bordering on
boring. My favorite hardware design is my ZuneHD. The angles and indents feel
so good. it has a tactile feel, it isn't just a block of aluminium with carved
rounded edges.

I wish manufacturers would look at different materials. I quite like Lenovo's
soft-touch on their laptops, bamboo is also a nice warm material (not sure
about heat dissipation).

Copy, yes last screw, no.

